# Two 2/75 Rangers and one CST soldier KIA in Afghanistan



## dknob (Oct 24, 2011)

Dammit..

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/October/111023-01.html


----------



## parallel (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Dame (Oct 24, 2011)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2011)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 24, 2011)

Domeij was one of the first tabs to give me a "welcoming" to 2/75. This sucks

Rest in Peace C co Brothers and Lt. White


----------



## Hillclimb (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Muppet (Oct 24, 2011)

Rest in peace all.

F.M.


----------



## lancero (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP, warriors


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP and thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP...


----------



## JBS (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP warriors.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 24, 2011)

Talked about this with my wife last night.

14 Tours and still in the mix.
We are lucky to have people who still stand up and say "I'll go".

RIP to all three.


----------



## elle (Oct 24, 2011)

Rest In Peace.  Prayers of condolence and strength to their families.


----------



## moobob (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 24, 2011)

May They Rest In Peace!


----------



## Scotth (Oct 24, 2011)

R.I.P


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 24, 2011)

SOWT said:


> 14 Tours and still in the mix.
> We are lucky to have people who still stand up and say "I'll go".
> 
> RIP to all three.



Aye.

RIP.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP warriors.


----------



## tova (Oct 24, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 24, 2011)

I still just don't know what to say. Rest in peace bud, I miss ya. Save me a seat at the table, deal?

Blue skies Brothers & Lt. White.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas Warriors.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Rest in peace brothers and sister in arms


----------



## Manolito (Oct 25, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/death-highlights-womens-role-special-ops-teams-195034667.html
Rest in Peace you will be remembered.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Heros.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 27, 2011)

RIP guys.  Sorry for your loss Batt boys.


----------



## nightsta1ker (Oct 27, 2011)

Sgt. First Class Kristoffer B. Domeij was killed in Khandahar province on a combat operation by an IED.  Domeij was on his 14th combat deployment with a total deployed time of 48 months cumulatively since 2002.  At 29, having enlisted in 2001, this man had spent the balance of his adult life as a professional soldier.  Also killed in Saturday's blast were First Lieutenant Ashley White, 24, a Cultural Support Team member, and fellow Ranger Private First Class Christopher A. Horns, 20, who was on his first combat deployment.

My thoughts and prayers are with the families.


----------



## chewytri (Oct 27, 2011)

R.L.T.W. blue skies


----------



## tova (Oct 27, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## goon175 (Oct 28, 2011)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1244314084001/highly-decorated-army-ranger-dies-on-14th-deployment/


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 28, 2011)

RIP. Thoughts and prayers out to those with whom the soliders served, and to their families and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 22, 2013)

Two years today.  RIP brothers.  RLTW!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 26, 2013)

Rest in Peace, brave warriors.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Oct 27, 2013)

RIP Warriors. Blue skies


----------



## Squidward (Mar 2, 2014)

Rest easy warriors


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bump-

Remembering a great warrior who died on 22OCT11.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP brother.

This summer I got together with another Ranger from 2C and were telling stories from years ago.  We were both SGTs at the time and Domeij was a cherry FO who was saddled with putting together some PPTs for mission briefings on 2/75's first trip to A'stan in 2002.  As per SOP, some slides made their way into the presentations that would get commanders relieved in this day and age.  I don't remember much about Domeij as he was a new guy in weapons platoon and I was a TL upstairs.  What I do know is that he was one hell of a Ranger as witnessed by all the news reports and from stories relayed from other Rangers.  I got out of the Army later that year.  My bud stuck around for a couple more years then did the same.  Domeij stuck around and did a lot of great things.  When people who never served question our men and women in uniform, I point them in the direction of soldiers like the ones who died on the objective on this day in 2011.   

RIP SFC Kristoffer Domeij, PFC Chris Horns, and 1LT Ashley White.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2014)

http://www.havokjournal.com/military/ranger-kris-domeij-an-american-hero-gone-too-soon


----------



## Marauder06 (May 24, 2020)

Written by Ranger Kris Domeij's Gold Star mother:

*Love and Loss: Dreading Memorial Day*

Once upon a time, I didn’t fully grasp the suffering, the struggle and the deeper meaning of Memorial Day. Six months after my son was killed, the devastation of my shattered heart declared the true meaning of Memorial Day — honoring the sacrifice of Our Fallen. I grappled with irritation toward others. Glib “Happy Memorial Day” comments on Facebook dug into a longing for others to understand what this day truly means. _Don’t you get it? People died for you and for the freedoms you take for granted._


----------

